# Yet another loss...



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Paul Kantner, one of the cofounders of Jefferson Airplane, has died at 74 in San Francisco, of complications following a heart attack. Seems like just yesterday...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Giants leave us, one by one. The Airplane is my all-time favorite group-so many wonderful songs--and I moved right along with them as they transitioned into Jefferson Starship and Kantner and Company continued to make great music.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh, boy - there's no let up right now, is there? 2016 promises to be a horrible year in this regard.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

They're all dying pretty young. In this day and age, most push '90 at least. It must be the rock lifestyle


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

Also in the classical world,all the tension to perform at the highest level is not healthy.
http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...usic-alcohol-substance-abuse-addicts-symphony


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

traverso said:


> Also in the classical world,all the tension to perform at the highest level is not healthy.
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...usic-alcohol-substance-abuse-addicts-symphony


Well, are they to perform at a _not so high_ level? If certain musicians are seeking solace in drugs because of stress, they should consider an alternate career path.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

brotagonist said:


> They're all dying pretty young. In this day and age, most push '90 at least. It must be the rock lifestyle


It's done wonders for Keith Richards! Better to die at 74 after living a life doing what one wants, than to go to the nursing home at 90 and wait around to die.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm doing what I want, as much as I have control over, at least, and when I go to the nursing home at 90, I hope to still be doing what I want  Pretty much all of my relatives just kept on going until they dropped, so there was little waiting around. I hope to be like them, but much older when I do go :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just found out that Signe Toly Anderson, Jefferson Airplane's original female lead singer, passed away Jan. 28, the same day as Paul Kantner. Many will remember her signature song from the Airplane's first album -- Chauffer Blues.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhTP_JW-jmw


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Death of Maurice White, founder of Earth, Wind and Fire, "The Creator's Own Band", according to White. I love  Earth, Wind and Fire, which offered Funk with Class. Irreplaceable.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Fond memories of Earth Wind & Fire. In 1979 I was a teen into hard rock but I was asked if I wanted to go and see Earth Wind & Fire live in Birmingham as someone had to bail out at the last minute. I cautiously agreed and then witnessed a dazzling show from a group at the peak of their fame which helped to remove the scales from my eyes when it come to appreciating music from outside my previously narrow hard rock confines. As with Kool & The Gang, I preferred Earth Wind and Fire's early funk material rather than the more disco-oriented later output but they were a group I look back on with much pleasure, especially as an early incarnation of the band provided the excellent soundtrack to Melvin Van Peebles' excellent _Sweet Sweetback's Baadasssss Song_ movie back in 1971.

Maurice White was, I believe, the only ever-constant member of EW&F over their long career. RIP.


----------

